# Ninja fish



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

About 6 months ago when I set my tank up I added a plecto algee eater. Never saw him again after the first day. I assumed he was dead. Today I walked by the tank and saw him hanging out on a rock and he was 12 inches long. How could he live so long undetected? He has ninja skills.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Most likely it's highly nocturnal, so yes, very much in keeping with ninjas .


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

lol how do you miss a 12 inch fish!!! I guess it depends on your tank size and rock work. I also just added a small pleco and he also has some ninja hiding abilities...although i have found his secret hiding spots, after looking for about 40min.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Our bristlenose plecos disappeared for three months, then reappeared at around 2". I, too, thought they were dead.

...but suddenly seeing at 12"?? :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

He's got mad skills if he's reached a foot unseen.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I think it deserves recognition in the form of an award....


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

The only fish that ever pull this with me is catfish. I'll go months without seeing plecos in my rock work heavy tanks.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

reminds me of back in the day when my mom had a community tank and I bought her 3 stingray plecos. They were cool & good hiders. I dont see them anymore in the stores. Wonder if they're still around.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

reminds me of back in the day when my mom had a community tank and I bought her 3 stingray plecos. They were cool & good hiders. I dont see them anymore in the stores. Wonder if they're still around.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

exasperatus2002 said:


> I dont see them anymore in the stores. Wonder if they're still around.


they are probably all hiding...lol couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

It is a 144g half circle tank with I think 600lbs of blue stone in it. Im a big rocky look fan


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice blairo1!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

lexi73 said:


> exasperatus2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see them anymore in the stores. Wonder if they're still around.
> ...


You may be right. I see tanks at the LFS that have cichlids in them and also have labels on the glass claiming the presence of catfish as well, but I'll be darned if I can find them in the nicely aquascaped and planted tanks without searching for a while.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

kingdave said:


> lexi73 said:
> 
> 
> > exasperatus2002 said:
> ...


Heres the one I used to have. I could never get into regular pleco's. They're too big.

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/asian-loaches/stingray-pleco/100153.asp


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Heres the one I used to have. I could never get into regular pleco's. They're too big.
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/asian-loaches/stingray-pleco/100153.asp


what I would say about these, is they do have some standards that they need to do well. often seen in goldfish tanks, but thats pretty far from their habitat.

these fish are built for fas moving water.

they need cool well oxygenated water, and feel happiest when given algae covered cobbles and a good water flow to occupy themselves with


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

try the more common name of hillstream loach or Chinese butterfly pleco.i got 3 peacock eels that i set a 55g up for and rarely see them now.i hope one day to see a 10" eel


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

GOT A PICTURE


----------

